

Bill Gates on Windows 8, Windows Phone 8 and Surface (video) - Quekster
http://blogs.technet.com/b/next/archive/2012/10/20/exclusive-video-bill-gates-on-windows-8-windows-phone-8-and-surface.aspx

======
jblow
Why is this being upvoted? It is a collection of generic PR statements with no
new or insightful information.

~~~
endlessvoid94
If this was Steve Jobs talking about an Apple product, nobody would complain.

~~~
inafield
Given that YouTube allows custom "opener" screens, why must a rather bad
frame-still of Bill Gates be used? Bias, perhaps? Would this have happened if
it were Steve Jobs?

------
aristidb
I think this video is relevant to remind people just how much Bill Gates is
the man of "Windows everywhere". If it had been only his decision, the XBox
would probably also run some variant of Windows.

~~~
abrkn
It does! <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox#Operating_system>

------
TwistedWeasel
I don't think it's a stretch to say Bill Gates's viewpoint on Windows 8 is
somewhat biased.

